# 2016 Traditional Bowhunters of Georgia Banquet



## Todd Cook (Jun 4, 2016)

We the officers of the TBG are excited to tell you about our new banquet venue and date. This is a really nice place and we're going to have a good time. We have lined up lots of nice trips and things to auction off, including plenty of items for the ladies as well. Monty Browning has graciously agreed to be our guest speaker, and trust me you'll want to be there.

The date is moved to the 13th of August. I realize we normally do the 1st Saturday but scheduling conflicts made it necessary to change it. The banquet is open to members and non members alike. Jerry Russell will have "Kong" on display, a giant wild boar he killed in excess of 500 pounds. He's also bringing a B&C caribou he killed on Kodiak Island. 

We're all about hunting with traditional bows. And we're going to celebrate it. So please, if you think like we do, come on out and join us. Please contact me or Vance Henry, our Vice President, if you can attend. We need to know how much food to order.

Todd Cook- toddcooktbg@gmail.com
404-867-4953

Vance Henry- vhenry.ga@gmail.com


----------



## Al33 (Jun 4, 2016)

Count me in and thanks to all for making this happen!! Really looking forward to it.


----------



## Dennis (Jun 5, 2016)

This is gonna be good!!!!


----------



## BkBigkid (Jun 5, 2016)

Gonna try and make it


----------



## robert carter (Jun 5, 2016)

I`m coming!!RC


----------



## AllAmerican (Jun 5, 2016)

I'm in!


----------



## Al33 (Jun 5, 2016)

For those who have never heard Monty speak you are in for a treat.


----------



## Vance Henry (Jun 5, 2016)

I'm really looking forward to it.  Should be a great banquet.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jun 6, 2016)

Al33 said:


> For those who have never heard Monty speak you are in for a treat.


 Can't wait! and Al is right....This is going to be good!


----------



## mudcreek (Jun 6, 2016)

Count us in...


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 6, 2016)

yeah, I'm looking forward to it, should be a big time for everybody.


----------



## markland (Jun 7, 2016)

Sounds like a great venue hope I can make it since it's my birthday and I should come home with lot's of presents!!!


----------



## bbb6765 (Jun 7, 2016)

I'm not a member, is the invitation open for non-members?


----------



## Vance Henry (Jun 7, 2016)

bbb6765 said:


> I'm not a member, is the invitation open for non-members?


Yes it is.  Hope to see you there.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 8, 2016)

bbb6765 said:


> I'm not a member, is the invitation open for non-members?



You bet Richard; we will be proud to have you join us.


----------



## trad bow (Jun 9, 2016)

It looks like the officers have done an outstanding job setting this up. Would love to see a large crowd  attend.


----------



## markland (Jun 9, 2016)

I think we can drag ya out for this Jeff!


----------



## trad bow (Jun 9, 2016)

All depends on how I heal up from this latest operation if I can make it or not.
Jeff


----------



## Todd Cook (Jun 21, 2016)

Some nice donated items are starting to come in. Pics to come....


----------



## markland (Jun 21, 2016)

I'll get y'all some stuff coming soon!


----------



## frankwright (Jun 24, 2016)

Todd Cook said:


> Some nice donated items are starting to come in. Pics to come....


You rather we bring or mail donated items?


----------



## Todd Cook (Jun 28, 2016)

frankwright said:


> You rather we bring or mail donated items?



Which ever way would be easier. Thank you for the thought.


----------



## AllAmerican (Jun 28, 2016)

SUGGESTION: 

I know it will be really hot outside, but anyone wanting to make a full day of trad archery, Charlie Elliott/Clybel WMA has a really nice 30+ target 3D range that's has some long shots, they also just built an elevated deck to shoot from too.  

And if it's opened, DNR headquarters has a 3D trail as well off of US 278, in Social Circle all within 15-20 mins from the banquet.   The DNR one was under construction last I checked in the beginning of June.


----------



## Barebowyer (Jul 6, 2016)

For those of you who are not members please come and attend.  I was a non-member last year and knew no one except for some through posts on this forum.  The folks there are great and I felt very welcome and in a short time too.  I plan on driving up from Dublin myself.  I encourage all of you with any hesitation to come and have a good time.  Todd, what is the procedure for pre-paying for chow versus paying at the door?  curious...


----------



## Todd Cook (Jul 7, 2016)

Barebowyer said:


> For those of you who are not members please come and attend.  I was a non-member last year and knew no one except for some through posts on this forum.  The folks there are great and I felt very welcome and in a short time too.  I plan on driving up from Dublin myself.  I encourage all of you with any hesitation to come and have a good time.  Todd, what is the procedure for pre-paying for chow versus paying at the door?  curious...




You can send a check to 21 Sweet Eloise ln, cartersville 30120. Made payable to Traditional Bowhunters of Georgia.


----------



## Shoeman (Jul 8, 2016)

This is going to be a great event.    I am trying to round up some of the old TBG folks that don't do much anymore and so far have 4 or 5 that say they are coming.


----------



## Vance Henry (Jul 8, 2016)

Thank you very much Matt.


----------



## Lady Frost (Jul 9, 2016)

Marking my calendar.


----------



## Barebowyer (Jul 11, 2016)

Thanks Todd.   I plan on attending.


----------



## Todd Cook (Jul 18, 2016)

We've been getting several really nice donations for the banquet raffle. I had to show ya'll a sneak peak of this: Dan Spiers painted and framed this masterpiece just for the TBG. And one lucky bidder will take it home with them.


----------



## Bucky T (Jul 22, 2016)

I'm probably going to make this event.


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 22, 2016)

That's right down the road fantastic location


----------



## dutchman (Jul 28, 2016)

It is possible that I missed this somewhere but I can't put my finger on it at this time.

What time will the business meeting begin/end? 

What time will we eat?

Etc...


----------



## Al33 (Jul 29, 2016)

dutchman said:


> It is possible that I missed this somewhere but I can't put my finger on it at this time.
> 
> What time will the business meeting begin/end?
> 
> ...



Meeting at 4:00 PM and dinner at 5:30


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jul 29, 2016)

Looking forward to this. Also, I have a pair of turkey wings that I am bringing if anyone is interested in some feathers.


----------



## Todd Cook (Jul 29, 2016)

Al33 said:


> Meeting at 4:00 PM and dinner at 5:30



Yep, that's correct. It's getting close!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jul 29, 2016)

So you need to be there 3 or 3:30 before the meeting?


----------



## Todd Cook (Jul 30, 2016)

dm/wolfskin said:


> So you need to be there 3 or 3:30 before the meeting?



Nah, 3:59 should be just fine.


----------



## Barebowyer (Aug 1, 2016)

I will be riding up from the Dublin area if anyone wants to roll...


----------



## Lady Frost (Aug 8, 2016)

4 days!!!!


----------



## Lady Frost (Aug 8, 2016)

AllAmerican said:


> SUGGESTION:
> 
> I know it will be really hot outside, but anyone wanting to make a full day of trad archery, Charlie Elliott/Clybel WMA has a really nice 30+ target 3D range that's has some long shots, they also just built an elevated deck to shoot from too.
> 
> And if it's opened, DNR headquarters has a 3D trail as well off of US 278, in Social Circle all within 15-20 mins from the banquet.   The DNR one was under construction last I checked in the beginning of June.




That sounds fun.  I might want to do that.  

Hey Todd, is there a dress code?


----------



## trad bow (Aug 8, 2016)

Take plenty of pics so any of us bedridden folks can enjoy it.  My first ever missed banquet. 
Jeff


----------



## Todd Cook (Aug 9, 2016)

Lady Frost said:


> That sounds fun.  I might want to do that.
> 
> Hey Todd, is there a dress code?



No dress code; most dress like they were going out on a weekend night. I'll probably wear jeans and a nice shirt. Maybe khaki pants.


----------



## Bucky T (Aug 9, 2016)

I'm definitely going to be there. What is the schedule of events?  I see meeting at 4pm, etc.  

I've never been to one of y'all's events. I'm simply curious.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 10, 2016)

Here ya go Bucky T: 





Todd Cook said:


> We the officers of the TBG are excited to tell you about our new banquet venue and date. This is a really nice place and we're going to have a good time. We have lined up lots of nice trips and things to auction off, including plenty of items for the ladies as well. Monty Browning has graciously agreed to be our guest speaker, and trust me you'll want to be there.
> 
> The date is moved to the 13th of August. I realize we normally do the 1st Saturday but scheduling conflicts made it necessary to change it. The banquet is open to members and non members alike. Jerry Russell will have "Kong" on display, a giant wild boar he killed in excess of 500 pounds. He's also bringing a B&C caribou he killed on Kodiak Island.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bucky T (Aug 10, 2016)

Thanks Al!


----------



## Lady Frost (Aug 10, 2016)

AllAmerican said:


> SUGGESTION:
> 
> I know it will be really hot outside, but anyone wanting to make a full day of trad archery, Charlie Elliott/Clybel WMA has a really nice 30+ target 3D range that's has some long shots, they also just built an elevated deck to shoot from too.
> 
> And if it's opened, DNR headquarters has a 3D trail as well off of US 278, in Social Circle all within 15-20 mins from the banquet.   The DNR one was under construction last I checked in the beginning of June.



BTW, one has to have a GORP license to shoot this range.  It can be obtained on their website.

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/licenses-permits-passes#GORP


----------



## Clipper (Aug 10, 2016)

2wheelfoster said:


> Looking forward to this. Also, I have a pair of turkey wings that I am bringing if anyone is interested in some feathers.



I'll take if not spoken for already.


----------



## Vance Henry (Aug 11, 2016)

Going to be a good time everyone!


----------



## markland (Aug 11, 2016)

Looking forward to being there gonna stop by and visit Jeff while I am out that way before the banquet.  See y'all there!


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 12, 2016)

from Al Chapman:
"Just got these quivers for our TBG banquet donated by Pop's Outdoors in Cleveland"


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 12, 2016)

Banquet goodies from Tomi!


----------

